# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  "Dashuria e parë nuk harrohet"! Po ju si mendoni ?

## RaPSouL

Të gjithë kemi ndëgjuar këtë fjali të shkurtër por me shumë domethënie. Si mendoni ju keni përjetuar diçka në lidhje me këtë çështje?

Mendoni se dashuria e  parë nuk harohet leht, ose fare?


Unë personalisht nuk pajtohem me fjalin më lartë pasi mendoj dhe besoj poashtu edhe kam përjetuar një gjë të tillë dhe shumë leht e kam haruar dashurinë e vjetër dhe të parë njëkohësisht, po ju?


Rapsoul

----------


## Ariene

Nuk harrohet dashuria e pare nese e keni fjalen ke personi qe keni dashuruar. nese e keni fjalen a harrohet ne kuptimin qe te ikin ndjenjat atere po harrohet se vin te tjere persona ne jete edhe mbase e zevendesojne, por varet dhe ne kuptimin se gjithsesi dashuria e pare gjithmone do jet ne jeten e nje personi si provoja e pare ne fushen romantike te jetes se tije.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mungonte nje teme e tille.
Se dashuria e pare nuk haroet,po ashtu dhe martesa e pare.

Po lind pyetja,(se e kerkon tema).
Pse dashurin e pare nuk e harrojm,dhe po te quanim dashurin e pare,si dashuri te dyte,do ta harronim.

----------


## juliana_86

Harrohet,harrohet...

----------


## goldian

harrohet po

----------


## Analistja

Eshte dashuria e pare si mund te harrohet???

----------


## Vinjol

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

spo e mbaj mend se cila  ka qene  e para  :i ngrysur: 

mevjen keq per kete 

po ka qene  1 alma alma  me duket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xlindax

*Nuk e kuptoj mire, nese tema eshte  ''DASHURIA E PARE'' apo ''LIDHJA E PARE??
...mendoj se jan dy gjera te ndryshme..
Lidhja e pare mund te harrohet sh mire po Dashuria NCUQ!!*

----------


## Izadora

> Unë personalisht nuk pajtohem me fjalin më lartë pasi mendoj dhe besoj poashtu edhe kam përjetuar një gjë të tillë dhe shumë leht e kam haruar dashurinë e vjetër dhe të parë njëkohësisht, po ju?
> 
> 
> Rapsoul




nuk ke qene i dashuruar me zemer   :Lulja3:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*Behet fjale per dashurine e pare...dhe kjo besoj eshte dicka qe te perfshin te teren....eshte hera e pare qe ti ke ndjere gjera te cilat as nuk mendoje se egzistonin....NUK HARROHET ASNJEHERE DASHURIA E PARE....dhe jam e sigurt se cdokujt nese do ti jepej mundesia do donte te perjetonte disa gjera nga dashuria e pare po me te njejtin person...ndersa lidhja e pare sigurisht qe harrohet sepse mund te mos kete qene dashuri....ndajini gjerat sepse lidhje dhe ndejnja e dashurise jane dy gjera krejt te ndryshme qe edhe mund te mos kene te bejne me njera-tjetren.....

Doja te cilesoja se kur themi "harrohet apo jo" une te pakten e marr ne kuptimin qe do me ngelet gjithmone ne memorie dhe pse jo do ket edhe nje vend te vecante ne zemer ne formen e nostalgjise(agje me teper) kjo pa demtuar ndjenjat qe mund te kesh perjetuar pas asaj dashurie ose qe vazhdon ti perjetosh por me dike tjeter...*

----------


## Hard_Style

...un mendoj se po harrohet , sepse q'do dashuri eshte e para dhe asnjera asnjiher nuk e ndjen njejt ...ishte mendimi im. :Lulja3:

----------


## xfiles

duke folur teknikisht nuk harrohet sepse ngel ne kujtese ashtu si çdo e mire dhe e keqe qe provon ne jete, 
por nese e kuptova mire ketu flitet per "harrese" dmth per ndjenjat, dhe sigurisht qe harrohet, sado qe ishte e para, por njeriu rritet , ndryshon, piqet, dhe dashuron prap me po te njejten force, vetem se me kembet ne toke.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Ke te drejte. Dashuria e pare s'harrohet. Skam per ta harru kurre zyshen e klases se pare.

----------


## chakra

As e para,as e dyta,as e treta,as e fundit.

----------


## sweetshejtone

*Harrohet....*

----------


## Besoja

Dashuria e parë,ashtu si gjërat e para në jetë,nuk harrohet.Mund të zbehen ndjenjat për arsye të ndryshme,mund të mos arrihet që ajo ndjenjë të përfundojë në një lidhje dashurore deri në martesë,mund të ketë qënë platonike,mund të mos ketë përfunduar për arsye guximi,nganjëherë edhe fati por gjithsesi ajo nuk mund të harrohet.Vetëm të pavëmëndshmit,hutaqët apo aventurierët, jo mund, por e harrojnë.
Nuk mund të harrohet në se ti e ke përjetuar me tërë pasionin që mban brënda ajo fjalë edhe kur partneri ose partnerja nuk e kanë përjetuar si të tillë.

----------


## bebushja

Nuk harohet .

----------


## Alma07

Dhe per mendmin tim nuk harrohet ,.eh sikur te kthehet dhe njehere ...

----------


## E=mc²

Do ishte mire ne sondazh te shtohej dhe nje opsion tjeter Po edhe Jo. Kjo eshte ceshtje ndjenjash, ne varesi te lidhjes, nese ka pasur brenda nje ndjenje te forte dhe nje dashuri ateher eshte shum e veshtire per te mos thene e pamundur, qe do te thot se nuk harrohet. Pastaj ka dhe lidhje te para qe mund te behen thjesht per te pasur nje eksperienc dhe asnje gje me teper te cilat harrohen shum shpejte. Une per vete e mbaj mend lidhjen e pare sikur te kete ndodhur tani ne moment. Per mua eshte e pamundur ta harroj dhe nuk besoje se do te vij ajo dite te harroj dashurin e pare. Aktualisht thjeshte ndjeje nostalgji, pasi ndjenje nuk ka, ekziston per nje person tjeter ndjenja po nostalgjia eshte e paevitueshme.

----------


## Alienated

Qofte dashuria si ndjenje, qofte lidhja si "proces" (me falni qe e quaj proces, por s'me vinte dicka tjeter ne mend), nuk mendoj se harrohet. Dhe jo vetem e para, as e dyta, as e treta.

Sa nga ju keni harruar te gjitha lidhjet qe keni pasur, ose gjithe personat me te cilet keni qene lidhur?
Kjo pyetje perjashton gjithe ata qe kane patur nje lidhje per marredhenie seksi per nje nate, dhe u dedikohet atyre qe me personin (partnerin) kane qene te lidhur per nje kohe te caktuar.

Eshte mese normale qe s'do mbahet mend cdo aspekt i nje lidhje apo gjithcka per nje person, por te harrohet krejtesisht me  duket shume e pabesueshme.

----------

